# Radar/Laser Detectors Recommendations Please



## MeanGoat (Jan 4, 2006)

Taking the goat to Miami next week and then on up to Cleveland a week after that.

I've been resisting buying one of these trying to rely on my spidey sense to avoid the fuzz - two tickets this year and obviously not working.

Anyone got one they swear by? Suggestions are appreciated, thanks....


----------



## GTO0660M6 (May 24, 2006)

I have a Cobra XRS9400. It works wonders with the K and Ka bands, but its a hit and miss with the Laser, sometimes it works and sometimes I've already passed the cop (facing me head on shooting laser) then it goes off. For the 100 it cost me, it's save me in smaller cities and towns, but you will still need your "spidey sense" while using at all times.


----------



## MeanGoat (Jan 4, 2006)

Thanks, but I want to sit back, relax and enjoy the ride for these trips.

Nice avatar...


----------



## GTO0660M6 (May 24, 2006)

Thanks........when you find a radar/laser detector that will acatually pick up laser everytime, let me know im going to buy it!! lol


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

I use the Escort 8500 X50 Radar/Laser Detector connected to a Escort Shifter ZR3 Laser Defense System,

The laser shifter has saved me several times.


----------



## lotaguts (Jan 17, 2006)

How about keepin her under 80 mph the best radar defender I found yet...:lol:


----------



## GTO0660M6 (May 24, 2006)

lotaguts said:


> How about keepin her under 80 mph the best radar defender I found yet...:lol:


Come on, keep a GTO under 80???? Thats like putting a triple fudge brownie in front of a fat kid and telling them not to eat it!!! It's not going to happen.


----------



## lotaguts (Jan 17, 2006)

Good analogy, although I could not afford to drive her if I was to risk getting tickets, hell I can barely afford this awesome toy as it is but, its worth every penny to drive this beast, especially where I work the vehicles in the parking lot consists of high-end luxury sports cars BMW,Porsche and to think majority of them will get roasted by my 30k GTO :lol: :lol:


----------



## MeanGoat (Jan 4, 2006)

05GTO said:


> I use the Escort 8500 X50 Radar/Laser Detector connected to a Escort Shifter ZR3 Laser Defense System,
> 
> The laser shifter has saved me several times.


Sorry if this is dumb, but I don't get how the two work together. I'm not looking to drop 600 bucks into this venture.


----------



## pbmaniac2000 (Feb 13, 2006)

http://www.radarbusters.com/products/blinder/default.asp

Thats the one I am getting. Please note that it is a radar/laser jammer. They are illegal in almost every state. The thing is though that it will start going off the second that it detects laser or radar. Then it starts sending a signal back to jam the officers gun. That gives you enough time to get your speed down, and turn the jammer off. It works wonders. If you also read the review on there it is amazing. Its the only jammer to jam every gun every time. They will even pay your ticket if you get pulled over. Its not that expensive either.


----------



## RookWV (Apr 9, 2005)

http://www.speedlabs.com/

http://www.radartest.com/index.asp


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

RookWV said:


> http://www.speedlabs.com/
> 
> http://www.radartest.com/index.asp



Both propaganda sites that sell what they "rate."

I've owned quite a few in the last 20 years, and Valentine One is the only real freeway ELINT.

Seriously.

But, this subject has been flogged to death. Get what you want.


----------



## RookWV (Apr 9, 2005)

What exactly does speedlabs sell?

But like was said, get what you want and what you can afford.....none of them are foolproof they are just another tool to be used while enjoying the car.


----------



## CrazyAL (Jan 30, 2006)

I've said it several times so I guess it won't hurt to say it again. Escort 8500 is all you really need unless you are planning a Smokey and the Bandit type run. It has saved my butt countless times.:cheers


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

MeanGoat said:


> Sorry if this is dumb, but I don't get how the two work together. I'm not looking to drop 600 bucks into this venture.


The zr3 can use it's own display and/or the display on the 8500. In most states it is not illegal to use the zr3 for shifting laser (pulsed light waves). However, the zr3 does not protect against radar and jamming radar is illegal.

Because of the accuracy of laser when your laser detector activates it's usually too late. Shifting the laser returns an error message to the cops laser gun. I've been pinged 4 or 5 times, a few times I was well over the speed limit and the only response from the cop was a confused look on his face.


----------



## RICKGTO (Mar 25, 2006)

Active jammers are illegal in every state so I unless it's really worth the risk I would not recomend it. Now as far as laser detectors unless the guy using it is sloppy you don't stand a chance. Radar detectors work only if the radar is on. The radar can be kept off untill you are seen by the cop then he turns it on and all you will get is one strong beep on the detector but it is too late. Now of course if he is sitting on the side of the road with it on, or driving with it on, you will pick him up a mile away. Now if you are travelling through Florida the Florida Highway Patrol has a system which uses a plane to measure the time it takes you to travel between two painted lines on the road, I belive it is called FASTCAR, nothing in the would can help you with that. Just keep it at a reasonable speed and you will get where you are going cheaper(saving gas and the cost of the ticket)


----------



## pbmaniac2000 (Feb 13, 2006)

05GTO said:


> The zr3 can use it's own display and/or the display on the 8500. In most states it is not illegal to use the zr3 for shifting laser (pulsed light waves). However, the zr3 does not protect against radar and jamming radar is illegal.
> 
> Because of the accuracy of laser when your laser detector activates it's usually too late. Shifting the laser returns an error message to the cops laser gun. I've been pinged 4 or 5 times, a few times I was well over the speed limit and the only response from the cop was a confused look on his face.


The confused look is always my favorite part. Its just soo priceless. They have tested the blinder extreme and every time they get an excessive light reading back. The look is still hilarious. I have seen a few cops hit their guns on their cars thinking that will fix something.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Click here for Radar Detector Laws in the US

Here is more info on the ZR3 laser shifter,



> This isn't a laser detector, it's a laser defense system. Introducing the new Laser Shifter ZR3 - the ultimate laser (LIDAR) defense system from Escort.
> 
> What is LASER?
> 
> ...


----------



## RaDaRkInG (Jun 8, 2006)

GTO0660M6 said:


> Thanks........when you find a radar/laser detector that will acatually pick up laser everytime, let me know im going to buy it!! lol


The Valentine One will pick up laser almost 100% of the time.


http://www.radardetector.net/viewtopic.php?t=4213&highlight=

http://www.laserveil.com/laser-detector-performance/

http://www.laserveil.com/laser-detectors/tests-reviews-comparisons/charts-by-radar-detector/

http://www.laserveil.com/laser-detectors/tests-reviews-comparisons/charts-by-police-laser-gun/

http://www.laserveil.com/laser-detectors/tests-reviews-comparisons/tables-by-radar-detector/

http://www.laserveil.com/laser-detectors/tests-reviews-comparisons/tables-by-police-laser-gun/


----------



## RaDaRkInG (Jun 8, 2006)

pbmaniac2000 said:


> http://www.radarbusters.com/products/blinder/default.asp
> 
> Thats the one I am getting. Please note that it is a radar/laser jammer. They are illegal in almost every state. The thing is though that it will start going off the second that it detects laser or radar. Then it starts sending a signal back to jam the officers gun. That gives you enough time to get your speed down, and turn the jammer off. It works wonders. If you also read the review on there it is amazing. Its the only jammer to jam every gun every time. They will even pay your ticket if you get pulled over. Its not that expensive either.


*It is only a laser jammer not a radar jammer or radar detector.*

http://guysoflidar.com/faq.html#3

*Are Laser Jammers Legal?*

The following states are known to have legislation prohibiting the use of laser jammers: 

California
Colorado
Illinois (as of 1/1/2006)
Minnesota
Nebraska
Oklahoma
Utah
Virginia
Washington DC


This list is not guaranteed to be complete. Before purchasing or using a laser jammer, be sure to check you local laws. 


http://guysoflidar.com/faq.html#2

*Are Radar Jammers Legal?*

In the US, Federal Law bans the use of Radar Jammers. Their use is considered "malicious interference" which is prohibited by the Communications Act of 1934.


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

Valentine 1 is awesome. It is also EXPENSIVE! Bell labs out of Canada has joined forces with Escort, they both have excellent units for less.


----------



## ShoddyHog (May 17, 2006)

Here's what I have...the Passport 8500.










I was going to give this thing to my wife and get a Valentine 1, but now I'm not quite so sure. A couple folks I trust have recommended the Valentine, but no matter how good it or the Passport is, if a cop uses the laser correctly, I think there is little defense. So....I might just want to look into the add-on that jams the laser.

I work near the St. Louis airport, and have had my 8500 alert to laser, and every single time, I could not see a cop at all. I don't know if there's something in that area that sets it off, or if I just don't see them. There's been a couple times that if I was really being tracked, I'd have a ticket...even before I got the Goat.

The only complaint I have about the 8500 is that if I have the stereo on at any reasonable listening level, I cannot hear the X or K band alert. I have to rely on visual. I wish I could swap out those alerts for the laser...that think scares the crap out of me every time.

The only time I'm sure I got hit by laser, I posted about it here. I just happened to be doing the limit, or I would have been dead.

Gerry


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

ShoddyHog said:


> Here's what I have...the Passport 8500.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If the laser warning goes off, you've be targeted more than likely. The only way to avoid laser is by having it jammed. I know in most states it's illegal to have a laser jammer. And most of the time you will never see the cop that tracked you. Most of the time the laser is set up in a unmarked SUV. They will select certain vehicles and if you are the unlucky one speeding, they will radio to a patrol up the road to be waiting for you. It's a very effective system.


----------



## RaDaRkInG (Jun 8, 2006)

raven1124 said:


> I know in most states it's illegal to have a laser jammer.


http://www.guysoflidar.com/faq.html#3

Are Laser Jammers Legal?

The following states are known to have legislation prohibiting the use of laser jammers: 

California
Colorado
Illinois (as of 1/1/2006)
Minnesota
Nebraska
Oklahoma
Utah
Virginia
Washington DC


This list is not guaranteed to be complete. Before purchasing or using a laser jammer, be sure to check you local laws.


----------



## J.E.T. (Sep 30, 2005)

I've got the top of the line BEL system that's built in and has jammers on the front and rear of the car. Best dang radar I've EVER seen.........and it works!arty: A little pricey at around $1500 installed.


JET


----------

